# Travel to Israel



## cfposi (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm moving the the UAE from the UK in a couple of weeks. I'm originally from Canada and I expect I will have some visitors coming over from Canada to see me.

The tricky part is that some of my family members travel to Israel from time to time and they are worried about the repercussions of arriving in the UAE with Israeli stamps in their passports, or the potential issues of getting into Israel in the future with a UAE stamp.

Can anyone shed some light on this situation? 

Thanks!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Israel doesn't exist in the Arab world, what are you talking about?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

As long as they are not holding Israeli passports, there should be no problem. Tell them to check TripAdvisor, they will find NUMEROUS posts on this very subject


----------



## Pelagia (Jun 8, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> Israel doesn't exist in the Arab world, what are you talking about?


I always kind of knew it, but it really "reached home" when playing around with the globe at the lobby of Arabian Courtyard.


----------



## NjxNA (Jan 13, 2013)

No problem if they come with Israeli stamp on the passport (done that).
Israeli passport itself is a different story as the country is not recognized and hence the passport if not considered as such.


----------



## Sootydaz (Dec 29, 2014)

I've got several Israeli stamps and an expired work visa in my U.K. passport as that used to be my territory but I have never had any issue in Dubai or Abu Dhabi


----------



## Zayfran (Jul 19, 2015)

I've heard that if you actually request Israeli authorities to not stamp your passport they are surprisingly cooperative.

Their horrible politics aside, it seems like a pretty cool place to visit.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Zayfran said:


> I've heard that if you actually request Israeli authorities to not stamp your passport they are surprisingly cooperative.
> 
> Their horrible politics aside, it seems like a pretty cool place to visit.


Correct - you can request them to stamp a separate piece of paper and just throw it away afterwards - which is what many people do.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Best food in the Middle East.

Jerusalem is fascinating. 

Lots of eye candy on the Mediterranean beaches.



Zayfran said:


> I've heard that if you actually request Israeli authorities to not stamp your passport they are surprisingly cooperative.
> 
> Their horrible politics aside, it seems like a pretty cool place to visit.


----------



## Zayfran (Jul 19, 2015)

TallyHo said:


> Lots of eye candy on the Mediterranean beaches.


Ha. I bet it has nothing on Beirut


----------



## cfposi (Jun 12, 2015)

Cool - thanks for the advice! 

Any idea on how the Israelis will treat a UAE stamp? Or would I be better off checking the Israelis thread?

Ta!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

cfposi said:


> Cool - thanks for the advice! Any idea on how the Israelis will treat a UAE stamp? Or would I be better off checking the Israelis thread? Ta!


It's very quiet over there, but give it a go.

Personally, I think it will be fine. There's a lot of trips from here where people make pilgrimages to Jerusalem - they enter from Jordan, through the Allenby Bridge.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Zayfran said:


> Ha. I bet it has nothing on Beirut


Might be a bit less Botox, filler and plastic fantastic perhaps ?


----------



## Zayfran (Jul 19, 2015)

^Lol.

So where do they party in bomb bunkers? Is that Israel, Lebanon or both?


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

cfposi said:


> Any idea on how the Israelis will treat a UAE stamp?


I've been to Israel with stamps of worse countries (from Israeli perspective) than UAE without any problems. 
However, that doesn't mean anything, an European with several Iraqi, Egyptian, Pakistani, Syrian, etc... stamps in his passport is probably not gonna be that interesting as, for example, a Lebanese-born Canadian with a brand new passport.
Anyway, once at the Ben Gurion, just ask for Mrs. Beth Shin at the customs to help you with everything. She'll take care of you...


----------



## Zayfran (Jul 19, 2015)

Has anyone traveled to the Palestine territories?


----------



## nagib_91 (Mar 14, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> Israel doesn't exist in the Arab world, what are you talking about?


well it isn't a real country after all


----------

